# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Garanci për në USA

## miki_al2001

shoqe dhe shoke forumista kerkoj ndihme nga ju.
duke e ditur se shume vete mund te kene ardhur me llotari ne amerike besoj se mund te me ndihmoni.vjerres i ka dale llotaria dhe tani i ka ardhur dhe data per interviste ne nentor.ajo me kerkon mua nje garancion u dashka ti dergoj une asaj.por sic thote ajo i thjeshte pra vetem ti garantoj une se do vij tek une etj etj.une se kam shume te arte cfare lloj garancioni eshte.eshte si puna atyre garancioneve qe behen per viza turistike,apo duhet affidavit of support (ajo tha jo per kete).ka ndonje qe mund te me ndihmoje ne lidhje me kete ,se nusja sme len rehat beja qe beja.skisha faj une qe u merzita kur morra vesh qe i doli llotarija(lol).

----------


## PINK

Beji ate affidavit of support dhe mos e zgjat me shume. Apo nuk qenka dhe per vjerren (lol) . Good luck .

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

mikooo suksese per vjerres dhe i hope do marr vizen lol se telashe do ta hapi. Une di ka dy lloje garancish(nuk e di sakt por per dy jam i sigurte). 

  E para eshte vetem dy faqe -shume e thjeshte kerkon infon tate dhe infon e njerzeve qe do vijne. Sa pare ke ne bank ene ca pune bo. Une kam patur nje formular te ksaj lloj garancie po nuk e kam me. E mbushja vet dhe shkoja te ndonje travel-avokati shqiptare bleja vulen e thathe $5.

  E dyta eshte shume ne detaje. Ka shume faqe. Avokatet kerkojne 150-200 dollare ta bejne. Duhen forma taxash qe ke bere, W-40. w-2, gjitheashate ene statments nga banka ku ke llogari. 

good luck me vjerren :P

----------


## miki_al2001

Flm Shume Pink Dhe Vnyc Jeni Shume Te Mire.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

miki ketij i thone fat lol

ketu downl ne kompjuter dhe print formen 
http://www.uscis.gov/graphics/formsfee/forms/i-134.htm

*I-134 eshte.*

2 faqet e para mos i printo fare se nuk te hyne ne pune.Jane sqarime koti
Fleten e printuar plotesoje,dhe  tek banka qe ke llogarine noterizoje(free).Pervecse tek sa leke ke ne banke atyre te tjerave mund tja futesh dhe kot se s'ti kontrollon njeri.

te ardhte vjerra shendosh dhe presim te na hapesh tema ne forum Mardheniet Dhender Vjerre  :pa dhembe:

----------


## mario_kingu

snow drop te tha me qart po mos haro ti notierizosh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

> te ardhte vjerra shendosh dhe presim te na hapesh tema ne forum Mardheniet Dhender Vjerre


ore une kam vene re se kto vjerrat po bojne kerdi ne usa. Ke tako ska muhabet mos dali vjerra...me duhet garanci per vjerren....me duhet te iki se do iki te marr vjerren ne airport...o vjera lexo lajme ne internet ....vjerra vjerra....huh.
Mos vjerrat i kontrollojne familjet e gocave?
miki si o puna? te bo presion vjerra? na trego i cik  :kryqezohen:

----------


## miki_al2001

hahahaha.falemnderit cuna dhe goca per pergjigjet.ne fakt po perpiqesha te beja nje garancion skandaloz qe une skam ku rri vete dmth jo mo dhe vjerren (lol)por sqe e thene.ne ambasade i kane thene qe sduhet garancion por vetem nje adrese se ku do shkosh.keshtuqe u kry dhe kjo pune tema edhe mund te mbyllet dhe po doni hapim nje tek temat shoqerore mardheniet dhenderr vjerre etj.vjerra thote qe do vi po do kethehem prap ne tirane se kam punen keshtuqe akoma kam shprese se sdo rri me gjate se 1 muaj se perndryshe u pa pune po e le une ameriken.
skam cte bej me fat eshte kjo pune per te marre nenen ne amerike cfare sbera ,slash gure pa hedhur jo i-131.jo ftese,jo nga banka por sqe e thene si dhane vize qe si dhane.
nejse flm edhe njehere te gjitheve.

----------


## Ars_1980

jam Arsim nga Vushtrri- Kosove .
me ndihmoni o njerez kam te njejtin hall kam fituar llotarin amerikane por pa kete dokumentin(formularin) e garancis I-134 affidavit of support ,nuk e marr vizen DOT.
une jam mire financiarisht por nuk kam askend ne USA prandaj me duhet kjo garanci

----------


## Ars_1980

Jam Arsimi nga vushtrri, kosove ,
kam fituar llotarine amerikane per 2010 por me duhet edhe ky dokumenti i-134 affidavit of support .garanci per te arritur ne usa .Ju lutem te me ndihmoni ,se pa te se marr vizen dot .teli +38649575559
ju lutem ndihmoni une qendroj kogja mir finaciarisht por me duhet edhe ndihma juaj per kete dokument kontaktoni skype : a.latifi1980
ju faleminderit .

----------


## illyrian rex

Sa t'vjen INFINITY dhe problemi do te zgjidhet. 


Ruuuuuuuun  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MARGUS

> shoqe dhe shoke forumista kerkoj ndihme nga ju.
> duke e ditur se shume vete mund te kene ardhur me llotari ne amerike besoj se mund te me ndihmoni.vjerres i ka dale llotaria dhe tani i ka ardhur dhe data per interviste ne nentor.ajo me kerkon mua nje garancion u dashka ti dergoj une asaj.por sic thote ajo i thjeshte pra vetem ti garantoj une se do vij tek une etj etj.une se kam shume te arte cfare lloj garancioni eshte.eshte si puna atyre garancioneve qe behen per viza turistike,apo duhet affidavit of support (ajo tha jo per kete).ka ndonje qe mund te me ndihmoje ne lidhje me kete ,se nusja sme len rehat beja qe beja.skisha faj une qe u merzita kur morra vesh qe i doli llotarija(lol).


Po te isha ne vendin tend  do ti ik ne MEXICO!!!LOL

----------

